# LMO process time



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

*ive been waiting 6 weeks for my LMO,,,any body else havin the same trouble?*


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

howard zeegan said:


> *ive been waiting 6 weeks for my LMO,,,any body else havin the same trouble?*


IMO, 6 weeks is not out of line. Is the employer doing any follow-up with the appropriate Government department as it is really the employer's LMO.


----------



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

*yes*

*apperently you cant ask questions till 6 weeks have elapsed!!!....and the response was that vegerville cant cope and half the LMO's have been sent to BC for processing now,,"maybe" they will hear in the next two weeks,,so who knows,,,thanks for replying*


Auld Yin said:


> IMO, 6 weeks is not out of line. Is the employer doing any follow-up with the appropriate Government department as it is really the employer's LMO.


----------



## Biz6309 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine took 2 months from the Toronto office ( application sent in on 23rd June, LMO received on 23rd August). I have seen similar processing times from others on various forums. Seems it can take longer in the summer due to immigration officers taking holiday.

The first contact my employer had from them was a week before the LMO was issued, so once your employer gets 'the phone call' the decision should follow quite quickly.


----------



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

*thanks*

*Thanks biz,,well hopefully seeing as my future employer has been told by the office that they should hear within 2 weeks that they issue it soon*


Biz6309 said:


> Mine took 2 months from the Toronto office ( application sent in on 23rd June, LMO received on 23rd August). I have seen similar processing times from others on various forums. Seems it can take longer in the summer due to immigration officers taking holiday.
> 
> The first contact my employer had from them was a week before the LMO was issued, so once your employer gets 'the phone call' the decision should follow quite quickly.


----------



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

*Lmo*

*Have finally got my LMO woohoo,,now have a drive to osooyos on labour day  hopefully theres no problems with american customs....sept 11 coming up and all that....thanks for the help guys *


----------



## mag2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

*is it easy to get job offer ?*

Is it easy to have employer to offer you a job and he is willing to do LMO for you ?



Auld Yin said:


> IMO, 6 weeks is not out of line. Is the employer doing any follow-up with the appropriate Government department as it is really the employer's LMO.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

mag2010 said:


> Is it easy to have employer to offer you a job and he is willing to do LMO for you ?


Did u find the answer to your Q ?? i have the same worry


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smart_1985 said:


> Did u find the answer to your Q ?? i have the same worry


The answer is no. It is not easy.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seriously, this is so depressing  I wanna work as a dental assistant and if it's really that hard to find a job offer even with my qualifications, then all my work is gonna be in vain !!


----------



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

I sent out lots of CV's and pounded the streets popping into places and asking have you any jobs,,,you have to find somewhere that can apply for an LMO for you,,thats my understanding of the situation,,not all places can apply


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

howard zeegan said:


> I sent out lots of CV's and pounded the streets popping into places and asking have you any jobs,,,you have to find somewhere that can apply for an LMO for you,,thats my understanding of the situation,,not all places can apply


To the best of my knowledge any company/employer may apply for a LMO, but has to prove to the Canadian Government that the position has been advertised and no suitable Canadian/PR was found.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

That's correct I have just got my LMO !

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mag2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

how long do you receive your LMO ? which media do you find your job ? 

I desperately want to migrate to canada as I wish . 




Nova scotia here we come said:


> That's correct I have just got my LMO !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

If you have the LMO can you go to port of entry with a job offer , with wife and son (6) daughter (2)!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mag2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Then what source do you find your job?


Auld Yin said:


> The answer is no. It is not easy.


----------

